# Becoming Obese for the First Time



## squeezablysoft (May 14, 2016)

*I'm so super-pumped that I only have 14 pounds to gain before I officially enter the obese category with a BMI of 30! Given my track record of having gained almost 60 pounds in the past 10 years without even trying to gain, I should be there by the time I graduate even if I don't make any efforts to grow on purpose. Was wondering if any of you remember reaching this milestone and have any thoughts to share.*


----------



## chubbynate (May 16, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *I'm so super-pumped that I only have 14 pounds to gain before I officially enter the obese category with a BMI of 30! Given my track record of having gained almost 60 pounds in the past 10 years without even trying to gain, I should be there by the time I graduate even if I don't make any efforts to grow on purpose. Was wondering if any of you remember reaching this milestone and have any thoughts to share.*



I've been obese for about 15 years, lol, because I've always had a bit appetite. It's not all it's cracked up to be. I didn't really enjoy it until I got past the obese stage. Morbidly obese and super obese are more enjoyable categories to be in because the extra size really makes a big difference.


----------



## BigFA (May 23, 2016)

chubbynate said:


> I've been obese for about 15 years, lol, because I've always had a bit appetite. It's not all it's cracked up to be. I didn't really enjoy it until I got past the obese stage. Morbidly obese and super obese are more enjoyable categories to be in because the extra size really makes a big difference.



I too got incredibly excited when I passed the morbidly obese or super obese category with a BMI of 40 or more. Another exciting point for me happened when I weighed myself at my sister-in-laws and the scale jumped well past 300 lbs. for the first time. I couldn't believe it at first that I actually reached 300. It was positive affirmation that I am really fat. Just being able to say to people I am over 300 lbs. really turned me on. And to have my female doctor gently scold me for reaching 300 was a bit of a turn on as well.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

I would say certain things you will always remember like when you reach a certain weight or get told your BMI is too high at the Dr's office.
The time when you are officially the "fattest"among your friends.
When I was an active gainer the point where I passed 200 lbs was pretty special.
Passing 300 was amazing too because I wasn't trying to gain.
There will always be milestones.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Sep 21, 2017)

Do you use "obese" to describe yourself?


----------



## pdt (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm with Chubbynate on this one, haha. When I hit 300 lbs, I was like "is this it? I can still see my feet if you lean a little."

I guess, especially as an average-height man with a bit of muscle, 300 lbs isn't all that big. My belly only sags like _a little_. Mainstream media led me to believe I'd be like a jiggling tub of lard at 300, but I was just cuddly, instead.


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 24, 2017)

chubbynate said:


> I've been obese for about 15 years, lol, because I've always had a bit appetite. It's not all it's cracked up to be. I didn't really enjoy it until I got past the obese stage. Morbidly obese and super obese are more enjoyable categories to be in because the extra size really makes a big difference.



I think there's definitely some truth to that, though having nice, cuddly arms and a soft belly are certainly psychological buoys for me.

I am constantly wrestling with insecurity on this score, and fearing that I may have lost, or may be about to lose weight. I've seen the occasional person like you describe. A teacher here, a high school student there, a manager, a coworker, etc, and they're just so glamorous at those higher extremes, and I desperately want what they have, but I'm unable to reach their level.

For such people, with such an incredible gift, to treat it so disdainfully... It makes me want to cry at times. Great fatness is a magnificent gift; something that many can't achieve on their own, and which would be a godsend if it could be shared. Yet, the lack of appreciation for this magnificent gift by those who possess it is palpable. It's almost maddening.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

never fails to make me smile...I joined the club about a year and a half ago.  

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## Queerchub (Dec 1, 2017)

Congrats!!! Thats awesome! Im currently 135 and my goal is to eventually hit 400lbs. But I started at 103lbs and Im getting so excited!!


----------



## BigFA (Dec 24, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> Do you use "obese" to describe yourself?



I rarely use the word obese to describe myself. I like saying "I am too fat..." for something or admitting I am a fat guy. Or I will jokingly describe my body type as "voluptuous" to women who fully understand what that means.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 25, 2017)

BigFA said:


> I rarely use the word obese to describe myself. I like saying "I am too fat..." for something or admitting I am a fat guy. Or I will jokingly describe my body type as "voluptuous" to women who fully understand what that means.


 
I'm the same way. I don't normally even think of that word. Fat is so much easier


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm the same way. I don't normally even think of that word. Fat is so much easier



Sure I like the word Fat more then obese. So you're obese?


----------



## Mcfc (Jan 25, 2018)

Been obese for just under a year now, bmi 37.1


Another thing I like to look at is waist measurement I recently got it measured at 50 inches.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 25, 2018)

degek2001 said:


> Sure I like the word Fat more then obese. So you're obese?


 
That does sound kind of awkward doesn't it?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 27, 2018)

Mcfc said:


> Been obese for just under a year now, bmi 37.1
> 
> 
> Another thing I like to look at is waist measurement I recently got it measured at 50 inches.



So cool...I remember when my waist passed 40, even when sucked in as far as i could get it, then letting it out and measuring...OMG, 44 inches. (It was 30 inches when i graduated high school!)  

Also, once upon a time, waist and chest measurements were 30 and 38. Chest actually went down to 37 while waist ballooned to 40 and beyond. Wheeee!


----------



## Tracii (Jan 28, 2018)

Wait you mean there are obese /fat people on this forum?????


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Wait you mean there are obese /fat people on this forum?????



NOT OBESE! (Stands up straight, sucks stomach in, pretends to be "skinny," hoping observer will smile and stifle a giggle) 

#LiteHumilation
#allinfun
#DignityAndRespect
#RedInTheFace
#OMGYouGotSoFat
#Lol


----------



## Tracii (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL Larry you are a nut.
I'm not obese I'm just really fat.
<--------------------------


----------



## lpgastruck (Jan 29, 2018)

Love the new avatar pic Tracii that belly defiantly trumps the penguin.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Tracii (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, it was about time to change my avatar anyway.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Feb 15, 2018)

Fat sounds better than obese...at least to me.


----------



## The Educator (Feb 21, 2018)

Isn't "obese" more specific than "fat"? Isn't anyone who's overweight "fat"?


----------



## landshark (Feb 22, 2018)

The Educator said:


> Isn't "obese" more specific than "fat"? Isn't anyone who's overweight "fat"?



It depends on how you define overweight. Most people use BMI as the metric for defining healthy, overweight or obese. But that greatly overstates the problem. Im 57 and weigh 161: BMI of 25.2, overweight. Yet Im pretty darn fit. If by definition I am overweight but not fat I think we can conclude the answer to your question is no.


----------



## degek2001 (Mar 3, 2018)

I think also fat means a big person and is more on perspective of the person how said someone is fat. The word 'obese' does suggests an fact, but is also a judgment.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 3, 2018)

degek2001 said:


> I think also fat means a big person and is more on perspective of the person how said someone is fat. The word 'obese' does suggests an fact, but is also a judgment.



I think the word "fat" is the best overall word for it; not only the simplest and the briefest, but the most direct and the most enjoyable to hear and say. It carries with it emotions and memories of the most endearing sort (for some of us,) encouraging focus on all the sweetest accidents of the physical state.

However, like most words in "living" languages, it gets used to mean things we'd rather it didn't from time to time. In particular, I feel the word "fat" is not specific enough; being applied to many people who are definitely not fat, just because they're not the societal ideal in certain areas. Some people might take issue with the fact that the word can also be used to describe the fat itself, and not just the person, but I'm used to the idea of words having multiple definitions, as long as you can differentiate between them based on context.


----------



## extra_m13 (Mar 5, 2018)

interesting thing is 60 pounds in 10 years amount to 6 pounds per year which would not seem a big deal but... the power of consistency is amazing.


----------



## Fat Molly (Mar 20, 2018)

pdt said:


> I'm with Chubbynate on this one, haha. When I hit 300 lbs, I was like "is this it? I can still see my feet if you lean a little."
> 
> I guess, especially as an average-height man with a bit of muscle, 300 lbs isn't all that big. My belly only sags like _a little_. Mainstream media led me to believe I'd be like a jiggling tub of lard at 300, but I was just cuddly, instead.



On my petite frame, 200 is proportionally similar, with a similar reaction


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 25, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm the same way. I don't normally even think of that word. Fat is so much easier



Obese is a medical term - ugh! You know what they say, once you go Obese, you stop dieting and start living! 

There are so many more fun words out there, no?

I remember the first women I met that actually liked being called fat, I just swooned!


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Mar 5, 2020)

My BMI is currently at 44.8 and I am classified as obese.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 6, 2020)

My BMI is now 46. I don't like the word obese. So, I would now describe myself as very fat.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 7, 2020)

Reading this thread brought back a funny memory from my youth: I was about 11 years old and someone gave me a little paperback dictionary, and I can remember going through it and looking up all of the synonyms I could find to do with fat: obese, corpulent, plump, chubby, etc. LOL I guess it gave me a little thrill. I wonder if anyone else ever did anything like that when they were kids. 

Personally I don't find the word "obese" to be particularly offensive or bothersome. Just like any other word, it's just a description and the meaning is in the context. It certainly is more "clinical" sounding than other more fun sounding fatty-words; if you're one who likes to engage ins some sexy fat-talk, you'd probably find some much better and more colorful descriptors in your vocabulary.  

But when I look at the BMI chart and see that I fall under the "obese" catagory - it still feels funny to me, because I don't really think of myself as being all that fat. But I guess I'm just fat enough to be obese, and that's alright with me.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 7, 2020)

LJ Rock said:


> Reading this thread brought back a funny memory from my youth: I was about 11 years old and someone gave me a little paperback dictionary, and I can remember going through it and looking up all of the synonyms I could find to do with fat: obese, corpulent, plump, chubby, etc. LOL I guess it gave me a little thrill. I wonder if anyone else ever did anything like that when they were kids.
> 
> Personally I don't find the word "obese" to be particularly offensive or bothersome. Just like any other word, it's just a description and the meaning is in the context. It certainly is more "clinical" sounding than other more fun sounding fatty-words; if you're one who likes to engage ins some sexy fat-talk, you'd probably find some much better and more colorful descriptors in your vocabulary.
> 
> But when I look at the BMI chart and see that I fall under the "obese" catagory - it still feels funny to me, because I don't really think of myself as being all that fat. But I guess I'm just fat enough to be obese, and that's alright with me.



Whenever I acquire a new dictionary for a language that I'm learning, I look up all the words that I can find, which are synonymous or almost synonymous with fat.

My avoidance of the words "obese" and "overweight" is not so much to do with me finding them offensive as finding that they don't fit in with my view of the world. I don't go a bundle on words containing the prefix "over-" and "obese" is from the Latin "obesus" meaning "overeaten", I believe that Nature produces extremes but no excesses and so "over-" makes little sense to me. And so, in my mind a person can never be too fat nor can they eat to much.

And, of course, I'm very etymological.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 8, 2020)

LJ Rock said:


> Reading this thread brought back a funny memory from my youth: I was about 11 years old and someone gave me a little paperback dictionary, and I can remember going through it and looking up all of the synonyms I could find to do with fat: obese, corpulent, plump, chubby, etc. LOL I guess it gave me a little thrill. I wonder if anyone else ever did anything like that when they were kids.



From conversations with other F/FAs on here, I can tell you that it is extremely common to have been infatuated with the words and looked them up in dictionaries as a kid. Just a quirk of being an FA, I suppose, hah.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 8, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I believe that Nature produces extremes but no excesses and so "over-" makes little sense to me. And so, in my mind a person can never be too fat nor can they eat to much.



I can't help but be reminded of a great line from one of my favorite films of all time: "It is never 'too much'; it is only 'not enough'!"


----------



## Shotha (Mar 9, 2020)

LJ Rock said:


> I can't help but be reminded of a great line from one of my favorite films of all time: "It is never 'too much'; it is only 'not enough'!"



As a gainer, I can identify well with those words.


----------



## FAinPA (Dec 17, 2020)

I had an odd experience for the first time I was clinically declared obese, and thus having obesity. I was at the internist for an annual, been his patient 3-4 yrs. It was early 2006 I think, maybe late 2005. I remember the day being wintry and cold.

My ex and I, we met in a bbw/fa chatroom, on AOL in late 90s. 
About six months before that dr. appointment had each become over 280lbs, near 285 maybe, with zero effort on gaining. It was simply still in our honeymoon phase, having our very comfy first house; eating and drinking very well and often. We weren't small at our wedding in late '02, probably low 240s. But at 290ish, we kind of had a look in our eyes that said, "I wonder what 300lbs feels like?" Then it became active mutual weight gaining. I don't remember the time frame and we weren't weighing on our scale at all. It was so obvious we both had put on plenty of weight though. Standing in front of a closet of clothing without an item that fit and was up to work dress code. A dinner party at our relatives with no armless chairs. All those classic nightmate situations for a fat person; a fat couple in these and other cases. So one night we hopped on the scale. I was 312, she 315. We certainly overachieved.

So now I'm at the doctor, it's winter like I said, nurse motions me to the scale. I've got on Timberland boots, thick socks, heavy denims, three layers of shirts and a big jacket. It was one of those arcane doctor scales with the weights sliding along the metal beams and had 300lb capacity. I love when the nurse wouldn't automatically put the weight on the big row all the way down to 250. They'd give you a fighting chance that it might balance at 200 if the little one stopped before the end of its beam. I think I just pushed it to 250 myself. And of course the little one gets down to 50 and both rods are pinned to the top. I was already well over 300 but with the clothing probably 325+. 

The doctor comes in, we had good rapport. He wasn't as secretive and protective of the notes he'd take as most doctors. These were different times too. But I could see the word Obesity! in larger writing than anything else with the underline and exclamation point. And it was written on the space of the chart for Weight:______

I don't even remember the term BMI from that appointment or any others until a couple years later. He simply referred me to a nutritionist that he works with and she was very good and professional. Then mentioned that as residents of our township we could get YMCA memberships for peanuts. And that they were well outfitted for any activity not just joining gym. 

I remember coming home and saying something like honey, I'm home. Guess what happened today? I am now officially obese! And it gets better. I confirmed your checkup for next week.


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 17, 2020)

Looking across the boards and videos 300 is no longer what it used to be 

And "obese" is just plain ugly.
Being obese at 200 sounds like a medical condition that you need to cure.
Being fat at 300 sounds like fun that you can tickle.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't believe in "obesity". I just believe in "fat" and "thin" in varying degrees.


----------



## andre-grenierr (Dec 18, 2020)

On me l'a dit en 2001 que j'étais obèse, mais je préfère être gros ou dodu. Obèse se sera quand j'atteindrai 500 livres.


I was told in 2001 that I was obese, but I prefer to be fat or plump. Obese will be when I reach 500 pounds.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 18, 2020)

andre-grenierr said:


> On me l'a dit en 2001 que j'étais obèse, mais je préfère être gros ou dodu. Obèse se sera quand j'atteindrai 500 livres.



Je ne crois pas à l'obésité. Donc, je suis très gros.


I don't believe in obesity. So, I am very fat.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm always delighted to have new members join in, especially fat-loving ones! =) But as posts are meant to be in English here, I'm going to put a google-translator version of the posts in English underneath the French so everybody can join in the understanding. 

It's fun though, I know just enough French to understand the basics of what you are both saying. 

Je suis toujours ravi d'avoir de nouveaux membres, en particulier ceux qui aiment les gros! =) Mais comme les articles sont censés être en anglais ici, je vais mettre une version google-traducteur des articles en anglais sous le français afin que tout le monde puisse participer à la compréhension.

C'est amusant cependant, je connais juste assez de français pour comprendre les bases de ce que vous dites tous les deux.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 19, 2020)

I have talked about this before in one or more threads, but let me put my two cents again on the subject:

The word obese entrails a kind of condemnation specially if you combine it with morbidity.

I'm classified as a morbid obese.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 19, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> I'm always delighted to have new members join in, especially fat-loving ones! =) But as posts are meant to be in English here, I'm going to put a google-translator version of the posts in English underneath the French so everybody can join in the understanding.
> 
> It's fun though, I know just enough French to understand the basics of what you are both saying.
> 
> ...



Posts in languages other than English usually end up with and English translation anyway.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 19, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I have talked about this before in one or more threads, but let me put my two cents again on the subject:
> 
> The word obese entrails a kind of condemnation specially if you combine it with morbidity.
> 
> I'm classified as a morbid obese.





I totally agree. "Obese" is more of a condemnation than a diagnosis. I don't think that it is a medically useful word. It is not a useful way to describe fat patients. It just makes most of them feel bad about themselves, which doesn't help with weight loss, not that I encourage anyone to lose weight. Obesity is a medical concept, which should have been retired decades ago. I don't see why we can use the good, honest word "fat". This is why I don't believe in obesity.


----------



## penguin (Dec 19, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I don't see why we can use the good, honest word "fat".



I prefer to describe myself as fat, usually with “very” attached. It’s a description, like tall or blonde.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 19, 2020)

I agree and I think I've stated this before in this thread. Fat is my word of choice when it comes to describing myself.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 19, 2020)

For me, obesity was a sentence to unemployment. How to live in a society that judges you for your BMI instead of your IQ?


----------



## BouncingBoy (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm 5'8",current weight is #346.That puts my BMI at 52.6.To me the BMI is just a made up medical term to try to shame people into losing weight,so we "fit" into society.I say BMI stands for Bullshit Medical Idiocy!I have my aches & pains the same as anyone else.As far as my vital signs go I'm within the parameters of a person my age.I deal with my size & enjoy it!Any time I see any kind of Doctor & they mention my weigh or dieting I tell them point blank my weight is my business & theirs is to deal with the actual medical problems I may have without involving my weight.I know my weight doesn't HELP some of my problems but it is NOT the cause!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 19, 2020)

My BMI is 69.4 lol! I just checked it out of curiosity


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 19, 2020)

personally, i think there i can define my views on eating and gaining a bit of the same way. food and eating is one delicious pleasure. stuffing that is, is also a delicious pleasure but i feel that sometimes the aftermath is not mentioned enough. it can feel bloated which is not a problem really but it can involve an upset stomach and sometimes a feeling and some symptoms of sickness which is not really cool. sometimes a stuffing (while not aimed always at gaining) is not really the best way to gain because you overload the digestive system but yeah it is one pleasurable thing to do for sure. even do, personally i find it uncomfortable to do it very often. 

and about gaining weight, which involves plenty of eating. when you are in full gaining it is fun i have to admit, you get to see your belly grow and are in permission always to go for that extra slice of pizza and you celebrate achievement. problem is comes with the aftermath. again. when you try to go on some stairs begin to feel shortness of breath of when you want to wear some jeans and nothing seems to fit properly you have to make a decision either buy a whole ton of clothes or back down, i have chosen the later but oh boy how i have encouraged ladies through the years to go own and be as big as boberry, unsuccessfully lol, but God knows i will continue to try.


----------

